# Tattoos/IVF?



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone has told me if you have had a tattoo in the last year they treat you?

Just wanted to know if there was any truth in this as I really wanted to get a tattoo for my angel, but don't want to have to wait even longer to start IVF.

Any replies greatly appreciated.

xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

Yeah u have to wait 12 months before they will treat u if uve had a tattoo,not sure why this is but I no same applied when I went to donate blood,if I'd had a tattoo or piercin within the previous 12 months then they wouldn't let me cos the stuff they use remains in ur bloodstream so I'm assumin its cos of that!!

Jenna xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Jen xx said:


> Hey hun
> 
> Yeah u have to wait 12 months before they will treat u if uve had a tattoo,not sure why this is but I no same applied when I went to donate blood,if I'd had a tattoo or piercin within the previous 12 months then they wouldn't let me cos the stuff they use remains in ur bloodstream so I'm assumin its cos of that!!
> 
> Jenna xx


Thank you very much, I will put my tattoo on hold till after (hopefully) I have had my baby.

Really really appreciate your reply!

xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

No probs missy,good luck with ur treatment

Jenna xx


----------



## MummaMia (Apr 3, 2011)

OMG i never knew this ! No one has asked me that xx


----------



## xxHoneyMonsterxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I never knew that either!! I'm so glad I didn't get another tattoo now otherwise I'd be waiting until next year! Thanks for that.   xx


----------



## Tinks85 (Dec 29, 2010)

I didn't know that either, no one has asked. I was considering getting one a few months back. Very glad I didn't now


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

wow - no-one asked me and I had had both !!!!!
I also had a BFN mind !!!!!!


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Me and my partner asked about tattoos when we went for our 1st appointment and my doctor said it was fine if we wanted a tattoo xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Just be careful though cos every clinic varies!!ours don't allow it so why risk it??

Jenna xx


----------



## kazza214 (Feb 5, 2012)

oh dear iver got my tattoo booked for friday, think a phone call is in order for tommorrow x


----------

